# Wait? You're telling me to "wait?" What's that?



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimma surely doesn't know! I mean, her mom has NEVER used that command before! That's crazy! 

Welcome to my life.

Girl has been INSANE in class for the past couple of weeks, and tonight just really hit it out of the park. Constant barking, NO attention span whatsoever, growling at dogs passing by confused, jumping on people passing by, she can't stay in any sort of "heel" position to save her life, AND to top it all off, I fell. Hard. Hurt my knee (which is currently swelling up). Kimma took advantage of this and stuck her face in to my treat pouch while I was down. Nice. 

And tomorrow we have our first conformation class!!! 

Then of course now she's sleeping soundly/cutely in front of me.

I hate to blame my lack of keeping her under control on anything but me, but can any of this have to do with the teenage years? Oh man, I hope so.... 

I'm just feeling super discouraged about everything. And we're planning on going for our CGC in October. Hmmm...


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh don't be discouraged! Dogs just have days where they think its the best thing in the world to be a raging butt-head. Aija has taught me no matter how sweet and polite and obedient she can be, the next day she is JUST as capable of tearing appart the entire six pack of toilet paper, forgetting she is no longer supposed to pull on walks and knocking me down, and all the sudden breaking out of her stay just becuase she feels like it! I'm sure by October you will have very good control over Kimma and she will be having her brat moments less frequently


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds like a typical teenager to me! Keep consistant with the training and perhaps work on something new that will help her concentrate or start chaining commands (as in doggy push ups) sometimes it's due to boredom with the routine.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reassuring words, Jare and Carla! 

She was actually a bit better at class this past Wednesday, even though we were outside (we usually have class indoors in a daycare room at a boarding facility). I thought for sure she would be a distracted mess, LOL. Especially because some of the runs at the kennel back up right to the yard with all of the agility stuff. I think we're going to have class outside for a while now, so hopefully that will also help things to improve. 

Yeah, we do trick after trick while we're waiting. TONS of doggy push-ups, shake, touch, target, focus things (I use "look"), waits (usually involving putting a treat in front of her and having her wait to be released and get it), and other randoms, depending on how much space we have, LOL. I think maybe I'll start trying to do some more new tricks to keep it interesting...

I'm trying to be as consistent and positive as I can be. And I'm slowly seeing progress (the crossing guard at the school near me commented on how well-trained she is - he hadn't seen her since school got out in June... Random neighbors have said the same, too). So I just gotta keep at it, I guess. 

Though I must say that I am glad that she is so drivey.... And of course when she does focus and do what she's supposed to do, she's brilliant!

Ugh, I can't wait until she's an adult, hahaha 

ETA - And she did so well at her conformation class last week! Of course, overall, she was better for the trainer than she was for me, though


----------

